# Just had to liven things up...



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

...with some 1911 pron!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1

Nice! :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:drooling::drooling::drooling:


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Right purty! Please identify for the less-trained eye.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

They are both Dan Wessons. The 5'' on top is a PM 7 in .45 and the commander length on bottom is a CBOB(Commanderr Bobtail) in .45 ACP as well.

Most look at the CBOB as DW's flagship model, but the accuracy of the PM 7 absolutely blows me away!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh lala...:smt082


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Very Sweet!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice..Swear man there's nothing that compares to a nice looking 1911:smt023

I am doing some upgrades to a couple of my 1911's. Maybe I'll learn how to take a decent pic by the time they are done..heh


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Nice..Swear man there's nothing that compares to a nice looking 1911:smt023
> 
> I am doing some upgrades to a couple of my 1911's. Maybe I'll learn how to take a decent pic by the time they are done..heh


I think lighting is one of the biggest issues. You can tell I haven't mastered that yet!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pair you have for sure. Good luck with them both. :smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Make a fellow 1911 owner proud! I'm real partial to Commander's myself. Fit and finish looks perfect on both.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

mmmmm, gun porn! Nice looking set you have there!


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

*SIG P-226 X-Five >40 All round w/ Nill grips*

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Ur_4dImnPMw/StdGio7CiEI/AAAAAAAAABM/d5A-7H3fTVE/s800/BestBoy.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## eggs217 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice pair,nice finish also.I have a PM7 myself with about 2K through it ,very accurate & always goes bang!


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

Very sweet..:smt023


----------

